# [2009] Marriott Resorts with Zero Entry Pools



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 20, 2009)

I was told that any new pool built these days has to be a Zero Entry Style Pool to accommodate those with disabilities (ADA Compliant).

Does anyone know if this statement is true?

Also, what Marriott Vacation Club Resorts currently have at least one Zero Entry Pool for their guests?

I can start the list with Marriott's Ocean Pointe.   They do have one pool that has the Zero Entry feature.

Can others add to this list?


----------



## NWL (Apr 20, 2009)

At Shadow Ridge, the new Enclaves pool has zero entry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't remember the zero entry pool at Ocean Pointe, which one is it? I think they had a lift at one?

Harbour Lake and Grande Vista each have zero entry pools. In fact both pools at Harbour Lake have zero entry.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 20, 2009)

OCEAN Pointe has a lift in the Cobia pool and the Kingfish pool is zero entry.


----------



## mlfrancis (Apr 21, 2009)

*Ocean Watch*

Ocean Watch at Grande Dunes in Myrtle Beach has a zero-entry pool in the new "woodsy" area.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 21, 2009)

jimf41 said:


> OCEAN Pointe has a lift in the Cobia pool and the Kingfish pool is zero entry.



That's right. We didn't stay in the Kingfish area but visited it once. We didn't swim there, but I now remember it being zero entry.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Apr 21, 2009)

The pool at the Surf Club in Aruba is zero entry.


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 21, 2009)

Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas has the zero entry as well.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 21, 2009)

Barony and Surfwatch on HHI both have zero entry pools.  I don't remember if Grande Ocean does or not- I think that there isn't one there but someone else with a better memory may know.


----------



## dmiller1 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Zero point pool*

Marriott's Legends Edge in Panama City has a zero entry point at their pool.


----------



## sea (Apr 21, 2009)

Marriotts Harbour Lake in Orlando has a zero entry pool.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd classify frenchman's Cove as zero entry. There are very wide steps but they are steps. It's very easy to access and there is a portion that's a few inches deep where folks put their lounge chairs but not really zero entry like the Kingfish pool at Ocean Pointe. Not sure what the second pool, yet to be built, will be.


----------



## wa.mama (Apr 22, 2009)

Ko Olina has zero entry (at the kiddie pool side) and Waiohai has a disabilities lift chair.


----------



## David10225 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello -

My wife very recently broke her hip.  Although still in rehab, she feels she will never be able to go into the ocean again because of the waves knocking her down. (she had issues before this as she also has muscular dystrophy).  She feels she might always have to use a walker. So, being at a beach resort is no longer as important to us, but if we could find one that had a zero entry pool, she could definitely enjoy that.  I would hate to have to give up our membership.

If anyone remembers seeing such a pool at one of the resorts, I'd appreciate knowing.  You can private message me if you want so I don't tie up the board with posts that most won't find interesting.

Also - anyone know if Marriott has some kind of disability coordinator that I could contact prior to starting a stay at a resort?

Thank you very much -

David


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 18, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear of your wife's hip.  I don't think that you need to give up on Marriott but what you need to determine is if a pool at any given resort has the (for lack of better terminology) disabled entry mechanism.  I am sure that she'll be able to enter and then have you hand her the walker?  I know Newport Coast has these, I am thinking it may be a federal law.

Actually, the lower pool at Newport Coast has a zero entry!  Just added in the last year and a half!


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 18, 2022)

[2009] Marriott Resorts with Zero Entry Pools
					

I was told that any new pool built these days has to be a Zero Entry Style Pool to accommodate those with disabilities (ADA Compliant).  Does anyone know if this statement is true?  Also, what Marriott Vacation Club Resorts currently have at least one Zero Entry Pool for their guests?  I can...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 18, 2022)

I also believe the Dolphin pool/lazy river improvements at Grande Ocean in Hilton Head will have a zero entry…. renovations scheduled for 2023 I believe.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 18, 2022)

Shadow Ridge Enclaves pool has zero entry. I'm also pretty sure every Marriott I've been to (CA, UT, HI) has the chair elevators that allow entry to the pool by the disabled. 

Many beaches also have large balloon wheeled chairs to allow those that need it to get into shallow water and enjoy the splash.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lakeshore Reserve 
Ocean Pointe
St. Kitts

all have zero entry pools.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 19, 2022)

You are likely asking about US MVC resorts, but in Europe several of the many (15?) pools located around the resort at Club Son Antem Mallorca are zero entry.


----------



## David10225 (Mar 19, 2022)

You have all been very helpful.  Thank you very much!  Ocean Pointe and Lakeshore Reserve are within reasonable driving distance for us.  We have a bunch of points to burn off so will definitely make a trip down to Florida (from SC).


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Mar 19, 2022)

Oceana Palms has one with railings on both sides for even easier entry.  I believe Crystal Shores has that as well.


----------



## gln60 (Mar 19, 2022)

Crystal Shores in Marco Island has a zero entry pool


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm probably in the minority here but I think zero entry pools are dangerous especially for kids.  I remember when I built a pool at our house I had to fight with the pool company to make the shallow end 4 feet deep  I had young kids at the time and didn't want them walking in where it was shallow and all of a sudden finding them in over their heads.  Before we let them use the pool even quasi alone they had to be able to swim 2 laps comfortably...

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Lakeshore Reserve
> Ocean Pointe
> St. Kitts
> 
> all have zero entry pools.


One thing to note about Ocean Pointe, the zero entry pool is at Kingfish. So if you want easy access to that pool, one needs to request the Kingfish building.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2022)

The Marriott's Manor Club, Williamsburg, VA on the Sequel side.


----------

